# What is the little opaque creature?



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi, I'm a novice and take photos of my combs and then, look closely at the detail with my camera. I'm also new to posting photos. This is the "BB" code for my photo which is the only one in my album (Adrian's Photos). I would like to know how to post photos directly to this thread, but I can't find the instructions. Here is the code. 
www.beesource.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=9&pictureid=14


----------



## purvisgs (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't see very clearly in your picture, but if you are referring to the whitish worm like "thing" in the cell to the bottom right, it is a larvae... Picture doesn't show very clearly but I assume this because it is surrounded by capped brood. 

on the bottom left you can see part of another larvae in a cell mostly covered by a bee


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*critters. Larvae*

Here is a photo that I posted. it should help you. oooooooops--those are eggs

http://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj134/BEES4U/IMG_03442.jpg 

Regards,
Ernie lucas Apiaries


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for looking, I wasn't clear. I was referring to the opaque bee-like creature resting on the comb; not quite in the center of the photo, a little lower than dead center and to the right. It has opaque legs and looks almost transparent - like a wannabee-a-bee.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Adrian, that is a newly emerged bee. They look that way until their exoskeletons harden, usually about a day after emerging. They are often called callow bees, I think, because of their color.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Adrian;
Looks like when you copy and pasted your image link, you might have missed the "







" at the end.


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

Interesting picture of the little critter. It definitely looks like a bee in shape. Is there such a thing as an albino bee?

BeeManDan's post makes sense...just seems like there should be a little more color or markings. Although, if I recollect correctly, much of the honeybee color actually comes from the hair on the bee.

I'm sure others can elaborate more than I. Cool picture though.

Matt


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Budster said:


> Adrian;
> Looks like when you copy and pasted your image link, you might have missed the "
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered what it was so I deleted the [/IMG] at the end and it corrected the post.


----------



## Gene Weitzel (Dec 6, 2005)

A newly emerged cordavan bee looks exactly like this one. Is this perhaps a package headed by a cordavn queen? If so, you are seeing the first generation of bees that will replace the "generic" bees that came in the package. If the queen is not superceded, your whole hive will eventully be "really yellow" bees.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Gene, the queen is a Minnesota Hygienic in a top bar hive, my only hive, the photo was at day 40. To date, at day 49 I haven't seen any cordovan bees yet. I wouldn't mind seeing them though, they look cool. When I direct released her it was the clumsiest thing you could imagine - more of a panicked shake as the smoker had gone out and I wasn't prepared for all the hangers on. I was worried that I'd damaged her or missed the hive. However, there are bees everywhere in the hive and cling-ons on the front so I'm pretty sure she's doing her job. A fascinating hobby, Adrian


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

You have a newly emerged baby bee. It resembles a newly hatched chicken. 
Congratulations. Have a cigar!
I prefer to make my divides with frames of sealed brood to emerging bees.
I saw a lot of emerging bees like the one in your nice photo when I was caging out mated queens on 6/03/08.
It is easy to locate the mated queen when you see sealed brood.
And, when I see no eggs, larvae or sealed brood I add a frame of brood. If I see a virgin queen I kill her as I have very strict quality controls. 
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

You can actually insert photos in this Photo Gallery, so they are displayed in the posts themselves. 

Like this:









You simply place the URL for the image, not the link to where the photo's are hosted, but the URL for the path to the actual image file, hosted somewhere on the WEB, not your local PC. Then place the URL inside a set of image tags, like this







. I hope that helps answer your question about displaying photos.​


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

hey just playing arround to see if i could do this. 2 or three weeks ago i was begging how to post pics

this thread helped me ;from flathead, and with odfrank


----------



## chief (Apr 19, 2005)

I was going to add to the ones already posted that the newly hatched bee seemed quite small. Sometimes there are a few cells around the outside of frames that are really small or shallow. The bees hatched from these cells will be small. Also if she was the host for a bunch of mites that could also stunt her growth.


----------

